# moving to nova scotia in a few years



## countrylover (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
my husband and I are hoping to move to Nova Scotia in a few years time nearer to his retirement from the police. We plan to apply for a visa under the PNP or as a skilled worker as I am a registered nurse . we believe that after the age of 50 years you start to loose points so if i am successful then I might need to go over for approx 18 months before my husband , Cannot miss out on his pension!!( he retires just before his 52nd birthday and would of course come over initially to land and visit me often) 

We are trying to find out about the actual costs of things like heating your home in winter, food prices and good areas to live. We have been looking on real estate sites and some properties seem amazing value, but we need to know if certain areas are too remote. We have been looking at areas like Fall river, Lunenburg, Crab cove, Dartmouth and outside halifax area, chester etc

We would really appreciate any input from members. 
We know we are looking ahead for a few years but we both think its important to research in detail everything about where we hope to immigrate too,
many thanks

Dave & Michelle


----------

